# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  C'veprime duhen ndermarre per te luftuar mediokritetin ne shoqerine tone?

## Borix

Mediokriteti ne shoqerine shqiptare gjendet ne te gjitha sferat, vecanerisht ne ate kulturore e shkencore. Teksa shume vend e masin emancipimin duke u bazuar ne plane te ndryshme, me te rendesishmet jane pikerisht kultura dhe shkenca, ku shoqeria shqiptare calon.

Nga sfera kulturore, mungojne stimuj per te ftuar masen e gjere per zgjerimin kulturor. Per shembull, e vetmja gje qe di te beje shumica e mediokerve te moshes se trete, eshte te ulen si couch-potato perpara televizionit e te degjojne lajmet e TVSH-se apo te Top Channel-it. Mbase nuk kemi statistika te sakta se sa persona shohin ndonje tip emisioni si ato te Discovery Channel, por besoj jane te uleta, dhene niveli i larte i mediokerrve te vendit tone.

Nga sfera shkencore, eshte i trasheguar stagnacioni per shkak te mediokritetit - shumica kane ndermend te mbarojne nje shkolle (te niveleve te uleta, te mesme, ose te larta) dhe te behen pjese e asaj linje te shkolluarisht qe kenaqen me aq sa marrin, detyrimisht.

Ne fakt, qe te dyja keto sfera sjellin nje efekt domino edhe mbi sfera te tjera, si fusha politike (ku mediokriteti eshte i vulosur). Madje, une mendoj se mediokriteti eshte masiv dhe teper i rrezikshem per te ardhmen e shoqerise sone. 

Por, c'mendoni ju se duhet bere per te sulmuar e per te fituar mbi mediokritetin qe ka zaptuar shoqerine shqiptare ne sferat kulturore, shkencore, mbase edhe politike (megjithese kjo e fundit do te lindte polemika te shumeta ketu...)? Cfare elementesh duhet te ndryshoje ose te transplantoje shoqeria shqiptare ne menyre qe te dale nje here e mire nga ky lak amullie?

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Eshte shume e dukshme qe ne shoqerine tone shqiptare ne pergjithesi domonojne dhe do te "dominojne", sepse sensi i tyre, prej Hiene magnetizon hienat e reja, servile dhe bejne-kane ber' ushtrine....
E si t'i eliminojme, ne ket kohe Linci mbase shume veshtire. Vetem  te veprojme si Fishta.

Fatkeqesisht ky mediokritet nuk esht vetem tek moshat e vjetra por eshte shume i shprehur edhe tek moshat e reja qe jane servil ndaj ketyre; koke bosheve-ego manjakeve- komunist....jane njejt me nje fjal.

hyni neper institucione-universitete i shihni, qart, te rinjt duke mastrubuar gjith diten e gat.

----------


## Borix

Dakord o Absolute, e kemi detektuar per se gjeri mediokritetin (me gjithe konsideraten racionale qe kam per mendjet mediokre qe s'e dine se jane mediokre). Pyetja qendron po aq gjeresisht e hapur: c'duhet bere...?

Vertet neper institucione publike, private, akademike, etj., shikon masa mediokrish - madje, tani qe e mendoj, eshte e thjeshte t'i detektosh - por cfare mund te besh per permiresim? Mbase duhet gjetur ndonje zedhenes i mediokerve, per te qene pike kontakti  :buzeqeshje: ...

----------


## pryll

Në nivel rinie duhen kriju nga vetë të rinjtë grupe interesi, pra të morin nisma vetë. Në nivel institucional duhen vendos ca direktiva me afat plotësimi dhe ca nevoja që ka veni në çështje shkencore që duhen plotsu nga shkencëtarë vendas. Në nivel klase politike duhen sqaru kush janë synimet e shtetit shqiptar për të ardhmen në 50, 100 dhe 200 vjet kohë.

I funit po më i rëndësishmi të bohet i test inteligjence nën mbikëqyrjen e ushtrisë në shkallë kombëtare, të përsëritet 3-5 herë për i periudhë 1 vjeçare dhe masnej të deportohen simas kontineteve ata që s'kapin kuotat. Mund të qiten si emigrantë ose të shiten me nai ven. Me atë rast është e qartë se zgjidhet dhe përfundimisht problemi i feve në ven.

----------


## artful dodger

hapi i pare drejt emancipimit eshte lirimi prej iluzionit se masa mund te emancipohet.

----------


## Julius

> Mbase duhet gjetur ndonje zedhenes i mediokerve, per te qene pike kontakti ...


lol




> Mund të qiten si emigrantë ose të shiten me nai ven. Me atë rast është e qartë se zgjidhet dhe përfundimisht problemi i feve në ven.


lol



> hapi i pare drejt emancipimit eshte lirimi prej iluzionit se masa mund te emancipohet.


Ke kundërshembuj për masa popujsh të emancipuar në mënyrë shumë efikase. 
Mjafton të shohësh Zvicër dhe Suedi. 
Vetëm iluzion nuk është ajo punë. 

Problemi është tjetër...një 10% nga e gjithë popullata e një vendi janë të ashtuquajturit elitë, mirëpo kjo nuk do të thotë se 90% tjetër duhet të jenë budallenj. Që për fat të keq në Shqipëri shumica kshu janë. 

Për humor:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Vertet neper institucione publike, private, akademike, etj., shikon masa mediokrish - madje, tani qe e mendoj, eshte e thjeshte t'i detektosh - por cfare mund te besh per permiresim? Mbase duhet gjetur ndonje zedhenes i mediokerve, per te qene pike kontakti ...


kjo rruge me e sigurt por shume e gjate po me duket.




> I funit po më i rëndësishmi të bohet i test inteligjence nën mbikëqyrjen e ushtrisë në shkallë kombëtare, të përsëritet 3-5 herë për i periudhë 1 vjeçare dhe masnej të deportohen simas kontineteve ata që s'kapin kuotat. Mund të qiten si emigrantë ose të shiten me nai ven. Me atë rast është e qartë se zgjidhet dhe përfundimisht problemi i feve në ven.


ndersa kjo shume me e shkurt, por shume e rrezekishme, sepsse ka shume shume asi qe duhet depertuar-dine te bjen nje gje lol keta, Revoltohen sepse instinkti iu thot, kapni armet dhe zaptoni edhe me shume.  :i ngrysur: 

mendoj se ketyre , duhet t'e iu hyme si cancer nga brenda, duke vendosur njerez te ngritur,q e dijne ta aktrojne mediokrin dhe keshtu pahetueshem, ti elimonojme, dal nga dal... 
per 10 vjet do te pastronim kogja...

----------


## landi45

do ishte mire qe te fillonte nga sistemi arsimor dhe me pas ne administrate me spastrime e sjellje te gjaku te ri nga shqiptaret qe jane jashte.
arsimi do kishte nevoje qe te shtone nje dege te re si edukata morale dhe shoqerore plus qe te hiqte nga rradhete etyre mesues pa shkolle ose qe kane mbaru me miqesi  ose kane diploma fallco duke i zevendesuar me te ardhur apo trajnuar jashte shteti.
administrata ka nevoje per tu rinovuar me njerez me kulture dhe pervoje evropiane.
si dhe tv te mudohet qe te krijoje ose te jape me shume programe qe edukojne si dhe qe tregojne se mediokriteti dhe korrupsioni duhen luftuar ne rradhe te pare nga populli i thjeshtene cdo cep qe te detyrojne dhe qeverin te luftoje

----------


## Albo

Tre intelektuale shqiptare ne moshe madhore ishin ulur ne nje kafene ne Tirane e po diskutonin me njeri-tjetrin per nivelin kulturor te shoqerise shqiptare. Dy jetonin ne Tirane, njeri ishte kthyer pas nje kohe te gjate specializimi jashte vendit.

1. Njeri prej tyre insistonte se inteligjenca shqiptare ka rene shume poshte dhe eshte ne gjendje shume te keqe krahasuar me inteligjencen e vendeve te tjera te huaja.

2. Tjetri mbronte bindjen se "shoqerite e huaja nuk jane me ndryshe nga kjo tona dhe ata hasin ne po te njejtat probleme."

3. Ky i sapokthyeri nga jashte nuk po jepte mendim por po degjonte ne heshtje. Keta dy miqte e tij prisnin ndonje reagim te tij por ky hic. Nga kureshtja e pyeten se cili ishte mendimi i tij mbi ceshtjen ne fjale? Dhe ky iu pergjigj duke thene se dy gjera mesova nga specializimi qe bera jashte: a) problemet nuk zgjidhen me fjale dhe as vetvetiu por kerkojne impenjimin e te gjitheve intelektualeve te asaj shoqerie. b) maksimumi qe une mund te bej eshte te jap shembullin tim dhe te ndaj me shoqerine ate dije dhe kulture qe kam.

Ndryshe nga dy te tjeret, ky miku nuk e shikonte gjendjen e krijuar si nje problem te shoqerise shqiptare apo si nje pune imazhi ne raport me boten e jashtme, por e shihte si pjese te pergjegjesise se tij intelektuale e personale. Problemi i shoqerise shqiptare eshte problemi im pasi edhe une jam pjese e kesaj shoqerie.

Mediokriteti me i madh ne Shqiperi shfaqet ne formen e njerezve qe tregojne me gisht nga problemi por nuk kane as vullnetin dhe as deshiren qe te ndihmojne duke dhene kontributin e tyre konkret.

Albo

----------


## Borix

> Mediokriteti me i madh ne Shqiperi shfaqet ne formen e njerezve qe tregojne me gisht nga problemi por nuk kane as vullnetin dhe as deshiren qe te ndihmojne duke dhene kontributin e tyre konkret.


Kjo eshte teper e sakte. Pra, ideja eshte qe problemin e kemi identifikuar prej disa kohesh. Por tani, pyetja qendron "C'veprime duhen ndermarre". Albo duhet te jape nje mendim, qe mos bjere ne gracken 1 dhe 2 me lart.

----------


## Borix

Nje menyre efikase per te luftuar mediokritetin eshte aplikimi i nje sistemi meritokracie, gje qe eshte perfolur ne vendin tone, qofte edhe nga rangjet politike. Arsyeja per kete bazohet qofte ne eksperiencen e vendeve qe e kane praktikuar meritokracine, qofte ne parimet e meritokracise.

Nga njera ane, meritokracia eliminon (ne parim) ose le shume shkalle lirie (per te qene realist) per mediokrit. Meqenese mediokrit i perkasin nje niveli maksimalisht mesatar njohurish; meqenese ekzistojne nivele ende me te larta njohurish dhe intelekti, dhe meqenese meritokracia vlereson dhe preservon keta te fundit, atehere do te ishte nje sistem i pershtatshem per eliminimin ne mase te te pareve. Gjithashtu, nje sistem meritokratik do te perzgjidhte nje elite te caktuar te shoqerise, por nuk do te ushqente parime elitiste, duke rene, keshtu, ne gracken tjeter. 

Nga ana tjeter, meritokracia mund te aplikohet edhe si nje sistem qeverises ne rang shteteror. Nje sistem meritokratik do te linte shume pak vend per elita te caktuara per qeverisje, si per shembull oligarket, anarkikekt, etj. Meqenese meritokracia perzgjedh njerez te kualifikuar ne baze te aftesive te tyre (prandaj dhe fjala _merite_), atehere nepotizmi do te zvenitej ngadale. Eventualisht, lind edhe konkurrueshmeria ne praktike, sikunder eshte tani vetem parimisht.

Me pak fjale, se sic thote dhe dikush me lart 'fjalet i mer era', aplikimi i nje sistemi meritokratik ne nivel lokal (psh. institucione akademike, ekonomike, etj.) dhe ne nje nivel shteteror (institucionet perkatese e ne teresi) do te ishte nje hap i nevojshem dhe i suksesshem ne eliminimin gradual (mbase jo te plote) te mediokritetit.

----------


## Edvin83

Po kush do ta aplikoje kete sistem, maskarai e mafiozi? Si mund ta lere ai postin e te vere nje inteligjent a me te afte se vetja??????

----------


## Albo

> Po kush do ta aplikoje kete sistem, maskarai e mafiozi? Si mund ta lere ai postin e te vere nje inteligjent a me te afte se vetja??????


Edhe pyetja qe ke shtruar eshte nje pyetje mediokre. Mediokriteti i kesaj pyetjeve duket tek fakti se ti mendon se intelektuali ka nevoje per nje post ne administrate per te sjelle ndryshim ne shoqerine shqiptare. Ndryshimet rrenjesore ne cdo shoqeri te lire nuk vijne asnjehere nga lart poshte, por nga poshte lart.

Qe te japesh kontributin tend ne nje shoqeri nuk te duhet posti ne administrate apo ne politike, te duhet vetem te kesh vizionin e duhur dhe vullnetin per ta bere kete vizion realitet.

Albo

----------


## projekti21_dk

Unë them nga kjo krizë do dalim shumë vonë, sa edhe ai që sot ka lindur vështirë se do ta arrijë. Mendimi im është se duhet ndryshuar ky mentailitet. Unë nuk po e quaj mediokricitet. Dhe këtë mentalitet mund ta ndryshojë vetëm diaspora. E keqja është ketu se shumë jetojnë me vite të tëra në dhe të huaj dhe nuk janë në gjendje për të thithur ndonjë të mirë që kanë parë atje...Kam frikë se këtë e kemi me të lindur.

----------


## showgirl

Borix mendimi im eshte ky:

Ne nivelin e shoqerise: 
- shqiptaret praktikisht duhet te Udhetojne sa me shume dhe neper vendet me te ndryshme te botes (sepse kjo i ndihmon te jene ne kontakt me realitete te ndryshme dhe te hapin horizontet e tyre) qe NUK eshte e njejta gje me te Jetuarit jashte Shqiperise. Tjeter duhet te degjojne dhe te lexojne sa me shume per motivin qe thashe me lart.
- duhet te jene me Aventuriera, ne kuptimin qe duhet te Zbulojne shume aspekte te jetes dhe materialitete. 
- mentalisht *me e rendesishmja*  eshte se duhet te permbysin *Tradicionalizmin* (sinonim i mediokritetit) sepse kjo eshte e keqja qe ndjell tek shqiptaret  paragjykimet dhe mentalitetin e prapambetur. (nje shembull i thjeshte; sa shume vajza ne Shqiperi ka qe nuk vazhdojne shkollen e larte sepse DUHET te martohen sa me pare se perndryshe nuk i merr njeri???  :i terbuar: ) 

Ka shume e shume sjellje te tjera qe duhet te ndermarrin (jane te lidhura me ato qe thashe me lart.

Ne nivelin institucional:
- shteti dhe insitucionet duhet te nxisin kerkimet dhe projektet shoqerore per zhvillim duke dhene sa me shume fonde
- duhet te financiojne me shume per *RININE shqiptare*, veprimtarite dhe projektet e tyre.
- dhe te gjithe shqiptaret se bashku MUND te bejne nje dicka fare te thjeshte ne kete nivel.
*TE MOS VOTOJNE ME FYTYRAT E VJETRA TE POLITIKES SHQIPTARE*  eshte budallallek qe shqiptaret ne keto 20 vjetet e fundit te alternojne ne kolltukun e qeverise nje here N... dhe njehere B..... Shqiperise i duhen POLITIKANET E RRINJ (dmth, me moshe te re qe kane me siguri mendime me te zhvilluara).

----------


## Albo

> Kjo eshte teper e sakte. Pra, ideja eshte qe problemin e kemi identifikuar prej disa kohesh. Por tani, pyetja qendron "C'veprime duhen ndermarre". Albo duhet te jape nje mendim, qe mos bjere ne gracken 1 dhe 2 me lart.


Une mediokritetin ne shoqerine shqiptare kam 10 vjet qe po e luftoj, ne menyren e vetme qe une di: duke u dhene shqiptareve lirine per tu shprehur dhe per tu lexuar perpara nje publiku te gjere shqiptar qe shtrihet ne 5 kontinente. Kjo eshte nje menyre te shprehuri e pafiltruar, e pa manipuluar dhe e pakontrolluar, sic jemi mesuar te shohim ne mediat publike e private shqiptare.

Shpresa eshte qe faqet e ketij forumi jo vetem informojne e argetojne, por edhe emancipojne shoqerine shqiptare sadopak me mendime, ide, kendveshtrime, eksperienca jete nga me te ndryshmet qe anetarit e forumit derdhin ne kete forum perdite.

Dhe keshilla ime per ty eshte qe perpara se te lufton mediokritetin ne shoqerine shqiptare, filloje nga vetja. Harxho me pak kohe me ato postimet nga 1 rresht ne forum qe vetem behen shkak per replika te kota, dhe sill ne kete forum shkrime, materiale, dije, kulture qe ti ke pervetesuar ne jeten tende. Duke e ndare kete me te gjithe anetaret e forumit dhe ata qe te lexojne, ti dhe kushdo je duke ndihmuar ne emancipimin e shoqerise shqiptare.

Albo

----------


## Borix

Falemnderit per keshillen. Pra, cfare duhet bere te luftuar mediokritetin?

Per sa i perket konstatimit tend ne lidhje me minimizimin e fjaleve per te percjelle te njejtin mesazh qe ti e percjell ne menyre rekurrente ne 10 paragrafe, mund te them se eshte e pavlere, pergjithesisht, sepse jehona e ketij forumi nuk del jashte disa kufinjve qe formojne nje sfere te ngushte, pavaresisht publicitetit tek nenforumi i letersise. Por, per sa kohe qe ekzistojne elemente mendjengushte, mediokerr, dhe te zinj si puna jote (qe mburren me jeten e tyre te vogel dhe te zbehte), atehere kuvendi per te te luftuar ty, mediokritet, duhet gjetur diku tjeter.

----------


## FLORIRI

Ilaci kryesor kundra mediokritetit eshte arsimimi.

----------

